# Thinking of returning unfortunately



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Potential is there. But I can’t get over:

1. Out of sync audio with Sling. To me one of the biggest features is replicating the TiVo experience by having my live channels there. It may be an Android TV thing but seems like TiVo didn’t test or didn’t care about the sync issues. 

2. No AirTV2 support. Until this is added, you would have to use the Sling app to watch it (or in my case Plex). 

It is a shame as it’s relatively fast and I like to have a single pane of glass but my Apple TV’s can search everything TiVo can minus Netflix. Not to mention Sling supports single sign on for Apple TV’s
so if I were to switch from YouTUbe TV, if just use Apple’s implementation. 

Feels like this will be another TiVo item that has already fumbled on the way to the goal line.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

smark said:


> Potential is there. But I can't get over:
> 
> 1. Out of sync audio with Sling. To me one of the biggest features is replicating the TiVo experience by having my live channels there. It may be an Android TV thing but seems like TiVo didn't test or didn't care about the sync issues.
> 
> ...


my Sling audio is in synch just fine. problem is on your end in the settings


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

CMH said:


> my Sling audio is in synch just fine. problem is on your end in the settings


Not if my other devices work just fine and other apps on the device.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Sling audio sync is fine with mine. Just a fyi


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

smark said:


> Not if my other devices work just fine and other apps on the device.


you obviously have a setting wrong - obviously in audio

me i have an LG tv a Soros soundbar Oppo Digital blu ray player Tivo Stream 4k and Sing TV and all my audio is fine and syched

don't fault Tivo cause you cant get all your settings correct


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

smark said:


> Potential is there. But I can't get over:
> 
> 1. Out of sync audio with Sling. To me one of the biggest features is replicating the TiVo experience by having my live channels there. It may be an Android TV thing but seems like TiVo didn't test or didn't care about the sync issues.
> 
> ...


why does everyone say Apple TV can't search Netflix? It does, and it has for a long time.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Lip sync (itself) is an iffy condition with Android TV. I have noticed it (at times) with numerous Android TV devices. The worse being Fire TV 4K streaming via the Recast.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

smark said:


> Potential is there. But I can't get over:
> 
> 1. Out of sync audio with Sling. To me one of the biggest features is replicating the TiVo experience by having my live channels there. It may be an Android TV thing but seems like TiVo didn't test or didn't care about the sync issues.
> 
> ...


ATV can search Netflix. You can even add a Netflix show to your Up Next list in the ATV app. But that's the extent of it. It won't display recommendations and won't update about new episodes or keep track of progress.

I'm not sold on the one pane of glass for streaming services. I guess it is because I often browse to find something to watch. Yet I don't think the single pane of glass has a complete selection of content from each service nor does it update as promptly as the native app/service. I only have a few streaming services too. When I had YTTV plus Prime and Netflix, I knew generally knew what was where. Plus the apps on ATV load quick, often near instant. It just wasn't an issue switching between them. Also I like binge watching ie watching one show before watching another.

btw, I did notice just now that clicking on Amazon Prime through the ATV app (under STreaming Apps) results in a different and much nicer UI than Amazon's own Prime app on the ATV. That's interesting.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket (May 6, 2020)

jaselzer said:


> Sling audio sync is fine with mine. Just a fyi


I just got mine today - haven't noticed any audio sync issues either.


----------



## kiadontknow (Jun 8, 2018)

No audio sync issues here, but Volume number (almost like someone is turning the volume on\off) happens every little while and I've lots audio once requiring me to reboot my tv. Currently using Arc connected to a Samsung soundbar.

No issues with my AppleTV 4k, Nintendo Switch, or computer, this is only happening with Stream4K.


----------

